
WalMart employees can now deliver your online orders on their way home from work - smileysteve
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/01/wal-mart-employees-can-now-also-deliver-your-online-orders.html
======
smileysteve
This seems like an interesting way for Walmart to compete with Uber and Amazon
logistics/delivery services.

What about?

\- Privacy Concerns (same that exist with Uber eats)

\- Will workers do it

\- Will workers be 1099'ed or get more hours?

